# have i been ripped off?



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

i certainly feel like i have been ripped off. i would like some opinions though

i bought this from surrey pet supplies...
















a little expensive i thought for just a little LED lamp but it was exactly what i was looking for so i bought it. i received it without the plug/12volt transformer. the connector is far from any standard size so i emailed surrey pets to tell them i didnt receive one. they told me (quite rudely too) that it will cost me a further £5.70 for the plug!

i was very confused by this as the photo clearly shows the plug and nowhere on the description does it state that the plug does not come with it.

they said the photo is for illustration purposes only and the description does not state that the plug comes with it. 

but surely if the product needs extra parts to be used, they need to state this right?

several emails have passed between us and they recently stopped replying to them. i feel totally ripped off. they have now changed the photo on their website so to me that shows they agree with me but they still say i should of known that i needed to buy a plug/12volt transformer for it

i screen shotted that picture as soon as they started to fob me off. im now glad i did

do you think they should admit they made a mistake, send me a plug and also make it clear in their description that the plug has to be bought separately for future customers?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Not exactly "ripped off", there is some confusion as to whether the plug comes with it or not though. Yes the shot, which is just a manufacturer's pack shot, does show it with the plug, but as they point out the description doesn't say that it comes with one.

Maybe this should be made clearer, but then if you were to buy a flourescent tube for instance, would the description tell you that you needed to buy a ballast to go with it? Probably not, so should all products list all the bits and pieces you might need?

If you look at all the LED products on the SPS site, the one next to the light strip that you bought does contain the plug and transformer, and is described as a Mini Light Strip _Set,_ whereas the one you bought is just described as a Mini Light Strip.

I see they have edited the pack shot now to make it clearer, maybe you could email them and explain calmly that you think it was unclear and were confused by the previous description.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

It might not say that it doesn't come with a plug but I look at that advert and that picture and wouldn't for 2 seconds think oh it doesn't come with a plug. They should clearly state that this is JUST the light strip and that there's no power source included. I can completely see why you'd be annoyed and I'm surprised they're not doing anything to help you. That picture is VERY misleading.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

send it back they have got a 60 day return policy according to their website. the 10% restocking fee need not apply if you are returning within 7 days of receipt either as you are allowed that cooling off period by law. 

The screen shot you have taken shows the MLS 1 UK which is a KIT which includes a plug but the description is for the MLS 2 which is a slave lamp with no plug, you could argue you have been misled although most likely unintentionally.

I imagine most retailers ( I know i would) would offer to do a straight swap out for the item you thought you were getting as a goodwill gesture owing to the incorrect photograph being displayed on the product. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

the phrase for illustration purposes only is a really crappy get out clause that companies try to use.

If they are not selling everything in the picture, it shouldn't be in the picture, its as simple as that. 

they should at the very least accept that they have missold it, and offer a full refund, including shipping costs both ways really, would be cheaper to just send you the plug, lol.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

As said above I would return it for a refund.
I have noticed other products by lucky reptile where the photo on the box doesn't match what is actually in the box.
I can't even believe they are charging that much to start with.
I supply led sets for much less including postage and they come with everything you need.


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

id return it for a refund and never shop there again in pr5otest tbh, Neils reaction is what you should be expecting from a retailer. :2thumb:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I have to say I'm surprised they didn't just offer to send you the plug at cost, without charging a second lot of shipping. I can only assume there must have been some misunderstanding, I buy just about all of my reptile supplies from SPS and know most of the staff well, this is not like them at all.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

jetski said:


> i certainly feel like i have been ripped off. i would like some opinions though
> 
> i bought this from surrey pet supplies...
> 
> ...


I did agree that the wrong imagine had been put up on this product.
I have asked you to post it back to us and we will pick up the postage and send out kit to you with free postage as well.

I know you since this was wrote you have emailed me and i hope we have sorted it out now for both of us.


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. They have offered to refund me if I send it back or I can buy the plug and they will send it to me. I just felt that the advert is so misleading that they may feel obligated to give me what was offered. I know if I were in their position I would certainly do that. I don't for one minute think the description and photo is intentionally misleading although seeing as I have already bought it this makes no difference to me. 

Since putting this thread up they did offer to pay me the postage to send what i had bought back to them and IF I pay the difference they will send me one with a plug, I believe I wouldn't be charged a postage fee. To me this sounded crazy as they would be paying postage twice. It started to sound like they were simply being stubborn about it for the sake of it. So I offered to buy something else and as i would be paying the postage for that anyway they could simply chuck in a plug with my order. I'm guessing this way the couple of £ it cost them for the plug will be taken care of by the profit on my order.

I still think they should of just honoured the original transaction and simply sent me the plug free of charge. Especially seeing as I have spent many hundreds of pounds in their store in the past. But hey, I needed some livefood anyway so no big loss


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

.............

Please delete this post, I don't know how :lol2:
(Double post)


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

reptiles-ink said:


> As said above I would return it for a refund.
> I have noticed other products by lucky reptile where the photo on the box doesn't match what is actually in the box.
> I can't even believe they are charging that much to start with.
> I supply led sets for much less including postage and they come with everything you need.


Can you offer a similar set up to the one I bought? Or at least thought I bought


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

Graham said:


> I have to say I'm surprised they didn't just offer to send you the plug at cost, without charging a second lot of shipping. I can only assume there must have been some misunderstanding, I buy just about all of my reptile supplies from SPS and know most of the staff well, this is not like them at all.


I don't know how much one would be at cost. As I said I was offered one for £5.70 so maybe this was cost price plus postage? I don't know, im just guessing. There were no misunderstandings. Several emails were sent back and forth, all clear and to the point by both parties


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

jetski said:


> I don't know how much one would be at cost. As I said I was offered one for £5.70 so maybe this was cost price plus postage? I don't know, im just guessing. There were no misunderstandings. Several emails were sent back and forth, all clear and to the point by both parties


The 5.70 was the difference for complete kit and postage was free due to mistake in picture.


----------



## RexsOwner (May 9, 2012)

*Re: LED'S*

I have just bought these and they are amazing for the price heres the link and next day delivery free aswell so  

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace




jetski said:


> Can you offer a similar set up to the one I bought? Or at least thought I bought


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

iv just ordered one  have u got a pic u could share of them working ?? iv also ordered leds from reptiles ink and they're good too!!


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

beckoneon said:


> iv just ordered one  have u got a pic u could share of them working ?? iv also ordered leds from reptiles ink and they're good too!!


When working they will look the same as mine but only half as bright.


----------



## penda (Jul 22, 2009)

Graham said:


> but as they point out the description doesn't say that it comes with one.



are you that guy on that dumbest people show ? , the one that ripped half his nose of with a power drill just because it didn't say on the box not and then tried to sue them. . . .
common sense prevails and tells you there is more right in thinking that it should state it does not come with one !!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

jetski said:


> i certainly feel like i have been ripped off. i would like some opinions though
> 
> i bought this from surrey pet supplies...
> 
> ...


 

It says 60 day return policy = why dont you just return it if you are not happy


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

sharpstrain said:


> It says 60 day return policy = why dont you just return it if you are not happy


Thats right we do have a 60 day return policy which i now see a lot of other online retailers have copied.
Faulty items are returnable at anytime.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

penda said:


> are you that guy on that dumbest people show ? , the one that ripped half his nose of with a power drill just because it didn't say on the box not and then tried to sue them. . . .


 
Sorry no that's not me, my nose is quite intact thanks, you're confusing me with someone else.


----------

